# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  prolaktin, dojenje i nova trudnoća

## Vila

Ukratko moja priča ide ovako: imala sam u 9-tom tjednu trudnoće spontani pobačaj bez ustanovljenog razloga. Nakon nekoliko mjeseci preporučene pauze pokušala sam zatrudnjeti i po preporuci liječnika odlazila na folikulometriju ne bi li otkrili imam li ovulacije ili ne. Ispalo je da ih nemam ili su prilično zakašnjele što po objašnjenju doktora može biti razlog nemogućnosti zatrudnjivanja. Promijenila sam doktora koji je bez obzira na dobre hormonalne nalaze pregledom prsa ustanovio povećan prolaktin i zaključio da je to razlog što nisam mjesecima ostala u drugom stanju, te vrlo vjerojatni razlog spontanog. Dao mi je Bromergon koji sam počela piti i iste večeri ostala u drugom stanju jer mi je tog dana na UZV-u konstatirao ovulaciju. Rodila sam zdravu curicu koja danas ima 14 mjeseci. Dojim dosta, nešto manje noću, no danju nekoliko puta. Ne bih prestala jer u tome zaista uživamo. No, već dulje imamo želju za drugom bebom i nada nam je sad veća jer sam prije 14 dana dobila prvu menstruaciju!! 
No, ono što me muči, a što nisam nigdje našla jest upravo ta priča oko prolaktina. Naime, meni je povišen prolaktin bio spominjan kao vjerojatni razlog pobačaja. U dojenju je prolaktin povećan, pa ako je medicinski potkrepljeno da hormonalni disbalans (povećani prolaktin) može uzrokovati spontani, kako onda da se dojenje u trudnoći ne spominje kao potencijalna opasnost od pobačaja. 
Također, uzimala sam i Utrogestan preventivno, pa me zanima kako on utječe na dojenje.

----------


## drndalica

Ovako laički - mislim da prolaktin ne bi trebao imati previše veze sa spontanim pobačajem. Oni su jako česti i sve i svašta može i ne mora biti razlog.
Prolaktin definitivno ima veze sa neplodnošću. Ako dojiš on je sigurno povišen. Međutim, dobar znak je to što si dobila menstruaciju - znači ne remeti ovulaciju. Jedini način na koji možeš znati svoj hormonalni status je da napraviš detaljnu analizu krvi. Ali, ne vjerujem da će te ginekolog slati na analizu sve dokle god dojiš jer nema previše smisla, sve dok dojiš ev. hormonalna terapija ne dolazi u obzir.

----------


## kole

> Ovako laički - mislim da prolaktin ne bi trebao imati previše veze sa spontanim pobačajem. Oni su jako česti i sve i svašta može i ne mora biti razlog.


I ja jos dojim a imala sam spontani skoro ali ne mislim da je uzrok dojenje. I nadam se da cu uskoro ostati T pa dojiti i tandem  :D  sto zelim i tebi *Vila*.

----------


## Vila

mene ustvari zanima kako povišen prolaktin utječe na trudnoću, pa bi mi pomoglo ako se već o tome pisalo ili postoje neki linkovi/članci koji govore o toj temi.  
Znam da nema pravila i da razlozi pobačaja mogu biti raznoliki, nemam strah od nove trudnoće jer ionako ništa ne može biti garancija, no čisto me zanima o prolaktinu.

----------


## kole

Ja na zalost nemam odgovor nadam se da ce se vec neko javiti  :Kiss:

----------


## Riana

dok se ne javi netko stručniji:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=240&Show=1487

----------


## krumpiric

ja imam povišen prolaktin, a dugo nakon dojenja je ostao još viši i srozao mi je progesteron...oba puta sam ostala trudna od prve i održala trudnoće (inače imam sve simptome poremećena prolaktina)

----------


## Vila

> ja imam povišen prolaktin, a dugo nakon dojenja je ostao još viši i srozao mi je progesteron...oba puta sam ostala trudna od prve i održala trudnoće (inače imam sve simptome poremećena prolaktina)


  :Kiss:

----------


## martinaP

Koliko ja znam, viši prolaktin ne utječe na trudnoću, ali smanjuje mogućnost začeća.

----------


## Vila

Bila sam kod gin. i rekao mi je da su uz dojenje šanse za trudnoću manje iz razloga što su menstruacije neredovite  :? 

no, ne utječe li prolaktin na ovulaciju? Mislim, imati menstruaciju ne znači da imaš i ovulaciju?!

----------


## Arkana10

prolaktin koci ovulaciju, ne uvijek i ne kod svake zene.
prolaktin snizava progesteron, pa moze da bude razlog za neodrzavanja trudnoce.
medjutim, hormonalna slika nije jednostavna za pojasniti. i razlicita je u trudnoci i u toku dojenja. poviseni prolaktin je u paketu sa povisenim oksitocinom u toku dojenja, koliko ja znam. a oksitocin nema pre trudnoce, t.j. ima ga ali u drugim kategorijama. ne znam kako jasnije da se izrazim.
i nije sve matematicka jednadzba. puno je faktora u prici.
*
kada se sumnja na poviseni prolaktin kao razlog za nemogucnost zaceca, uobicajeno se ide na MR da se vidi stanje hipofize. 
Poviseni prolaktin u toku dojenja je normalan.
*
ja sam ti primjer na zenu sa redovitim menstruacijama 28-30 dana, ali bez ovulacije. razlog = ran klimakterij + endometrioza. unatoc tome, prirodno zatrudnjela.

----------


## EvaMONA

Moje iskustvo je da je, kao i većina stvari, i priča s dojenjem koje smanjuje mogućnost začeća individualna. Dojeći sam u prvom pokušaju ostala ponovo trudna i nakon 2 mj. još dojim. Nadam se da to ne ometa trudnoću, ali samo začeće svakako nije omelo.

----------


## Vila

evo šta ima novo kod mene. Testirala sam LH trakama ovulaciju i detektirala ju 24.dan. Nije mi to bilo čudno jer mi je tako bilo i prvi puta. No, m sam dobila 7 dana kasnije što je znak da je luteinska faza ciklusa definitivno prekratka da bi došlo do trudnoće. Ginekolog mi je potvrdio sumnje i rekao da je to zbog povišenog prolaktina. Znam da je odluka na meni i da nitko ne može sa sigurnošću reći kada i pod kojim okolnostima mogu zatrudnjeti, no ipak je moja prethodna dijagnoza bila povišena razina prolaktina koju sam snizila Bromergonom i odmah ostala trudna. Kako se i razlog pobačaja koji sam imala prije trudnoće u 9tom tjednu povezuje sa povišenim prolaktinom, ne mogu, a da me i to ne brine.  :/

----------


## Elinor

Ja sam ostala trudna kad je maleni imao 11 mjeseci. Dojila sam ga puno, bila mršava i iscrpljena i trudnoća je završila kiretažom sa 10 tjedana. Dijagnoza: blighted ovum. 
Tada sam sumjala da je dojenje možda bilo krivo, ali više ne. Ta trudnoća je od začeća pošla u krivom smjeru i vjerojatno se ne bi održala ni da nisam dojila.
Sada sam trudna 15 tjedana, maleni ima 21 mjesec i dalje dojimo. :D
Svaka žena je jedinstvena i sve su kombinacije i čuda moguća.

----------


## pale

Ja sam imala povišeni prolaktin i tek sam nekim čudom zatrudnila nakon godinu dana. Nažalost nisam dojila, ali sam nakon 1,5 godinu napravila nalaz prolaktina i bio je uredan. Sad već nekoliko mjeseci pokušavamo i opet ništa od trudnoće. Nisam sigurna, ali koliko se sjećam, prl utjeće na početku trudnoće ( ne mogu se točno sjetiti što ), ali zbog toga žene koje zatrudne u vrijeme dok piju Bromergon moraju nastaviti piti Bromergon još neko vrijeme. Koliko me sjećanje služi, tako sam nešto čitala, a sad se stvarno ne sjećam na što točno utjeće na početku trudnoće.

----------


## Vila

> Ja sam imala povišeni prolaktin i tek sam nekim čudom zatrudnila nakon godinu dana. Nažalost nisam dojila, ali sam nakon 1,5 godinu napravila nalaz prolaktina i bio je uredan. Sad već nekoliko mjeseci pokušavamo i opet ništa od trudnoće. Nisam sigurna, ali koliko se sjećam, prl utjeće na početku trudnoće ( ne mogu se točno sjetiti što ), ali zbog toga žene koje zatrudne u vrijeme dok piju Bromergon moraju nastaviti piti Bromergon još neko vrijeme. Koliko me sjećanje služi, tako sam nešto čitala, a sad se stvarno ne sjećam na što točno utjeće na početku trudnoće.


mislim da utječe na razinu progesterona, tj, da je zbog povišenog prolaktina nizak progesteron koji je nužan za održavanje rane trudnoće. Jesi ti pila Bromergon?

----------


## pale

Ja sam počela piti Bromergon par dana prije nego sam skužila da sam trudna, menstruacija mi je znala kasniti i prije, bilo mi je muka ujutro, ja sam bila uvjerena da je to od tableta, a kad ono trudna :D  Nisam mogla vjerovati da sam ostala trudna prije nego sam dobila tablete

----------


## spodoba

da se priključim..

moja situacija: ostala sam trudna šest mjeseci nakon poroda, no završilo je s missed ab. nakon toga pokušavamo već 7mjeseci i nikako..na zadnjem pregledu ginićka nije vidjela niti jednu jajnu stanicu koja bi mogla prsnuti Sad
čekamo analizu hormona, no ona mi je već rekla da bi morala prestati dojiti, dojim 19mj. očito nam prolaktin mrsi račune. 

nakon spontanog se i ginićka izjasnila da dojenje ne bi trebalo predstavljati problem, no gledajući na bazalnu temperaturu koja ukazuje na manjak progesterona i LH trakice koje nikada nisu 100% pozitivne, odlučila se na pregled hormona i preporuku da prestanem dojiti.
teško mi je palo da prestanem, no naše dijete to lakše uzima nego mama   :Heart:  ..

----------


## kole

Mi smo uspeli vrlo brzo nakon spontanog :D dojim jos uvek, doduse samo ujutro i uvece beba super napreduje jos samo malo pa cu dojiti tandem  :Smile:

----------


## ula

Iako je dosta cura ostalo trudno i uz dojenje, ipak ih je dosta izgubilo bebice u ranoj fazi trudnoće (što naravno ne mora biti povezano s dojenjem). Šta mislite, možda bi bilo pametno prije trudnoće, za svaki slučaj, kontrolirati progesteron, jer ne znamo kako sad na njega utječe prolaktin, pa piti dabroston ili sl.
Bi li me gin gledala u čudu :shock: da joj dođem s tom idejom, bez da imam ikakve "tegobe".

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam od tih koje su lako zatrudnele uz dojenje (2 puta iz prvog pokusaja), i izgubila sam prvu od te dve trudnoce.
ALI - dojenje nije imalo nikakve veze s tim, jer sam imala missed abortion, a ne spontani.
Da je razlog bio manjak progesterona, spontano bih pobacila, a moje telo je zadrzalo plod i 10 dana nakon prestanka srcane akcije.

S Izijem sam kontrolisala progesteron, bio je zaista nizak, i na pocetku i kasnije, i pila sam dabrostone, ali se nije znatno povecavao.
Mislim da ipak lokalno ima dovoljno progesterona iako ga u krvi nema, jer ne verujem da bi tek tako dolazilo do trudnoce.

Uz sve to mislim da ja imam i kasnu implantaciju, i isto verujem da nema sanse da bi takva trudnoca opstala da imam manjak progesterona lokalno.

E sad, posle drugog porodjaja i uz drugo dojenje situacija mi je skroz cudna jer nisam jos uvek dobila menstruaciju, a proslo je 14 meseci, a s prvim detetom sam dobila s njegovih 4.5 - 5 meseci.

----------


## kole

> E sad, posle drugog porodjaja i uz drugo dojenje situacija mi je skroz cudna jer nisam jos uvek dobila menstruaciju, a proslo je 14 meseci, a s prvim detetom sam dobila s njegovih 4.5 - 5 meseci.


ma nemoj se cuditi, normalno je ako intenzivno dojite, ja sam dobila posle 23 meseca  :Smile:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Ja sam od tih koje su lako zatrudnele uz dojenje (2 puta iz prvog pokusaja), i izgubila sam prvu od te dve trudnoce.
> ALI - dojenje nije imalo nikakve veze s tim, jer sam imala missed abortion, a ne spontani.
> Da je razlog bio manjak progesterona, spontano bih pobacila, a moje telo je zadrzalo plod i 10 dana nakon prestanka srcane akcije.
> 
> S Izijem sam kontrolisala progesteron, bio je zaista nizak, i na pocetku i kasnije, i pila sam dabrostone, ali se nije znatno povecavao.
> Mislim da ipak lokalno ima dovoljno progesterona iako ga u krvi nema, jer ne verujem da bi tek tako dolazilo do trudnoce.
> 
> Uz sve to mislim da ja imam i kasnu implantaciju, i isto verujem da nema sanse da bi takva trudnoca opstala da imam manjak progesterona lokalno.
> 
> E sad, posle drugog porodjaja i uz drugo dojenje situacija mi je skroz cudna jer nisam jos uvek dobila menstruaciju, a proslo je 14 meseci, a s prvim detetom sam dobila s njegovih 4.5 - 5 meseci.


Ja ću se tu malo nadovezati.

Ostala sam drugi put trudna 2 tj. nakon što sam dobila prvu menstruaciju s Nevinih 10,5 mj. Neplanirano, očito lako. No trudnoća je zaršila s missed ab., i to takvim da kad sam prokrvarila s 12 tj. plod je bio veličine 3-4 tj. Na stranu što sam se ja htjela poštedjeti prevelikog broja pregleda na samom početku trudnoće, moje tijelo je usprkos intenzivnom dojenju držalo nerastući plod još 8 tj. Toliko o tome da kontrakcije od dojenja izazivaju izbacivanje ploda.

----------


## kole

I ja sam brzo zatrudnela od prve M. posle poroda i imala spontanu u 7.tj, i ponovo zatrudnela u 2. ciklusu od spontanog i evo me sad u 37.tj :D

----------


## Kikica1

Maloga dojim 15 mjeseci. Nakon 13 mj.od poroda dobila sam prvu menstruaciju. Tada nam se skroz neplanirano zalomila nova beba. Od ginekologice sam dobila uputu da odbijem dijete od cice ali ono, preko noci sto je meni bilo nezamislivo.  Moja ginica kaze da oksitocin izaziva kontrakcije i time pobacaj.

S obzirom da je prva trudnoca bila ivf dobila sam utrogestan. Ta druga trudnoca se po uzv razvijala okej ali je u odnosu na menzis bila desetak dana manja.
Smanjivala sam dojenje ali sam svejedno prokrvarila u 8tj. Tada sam se zbilja prepala i dojila dvaput dnevno, davala sam mu samo kad vise nisam znala sta cu sa cicama jer su se prepunjivale do boli. 
Nazalost, zavrsilo je tako da je krvarenje bilo sve jace i jace i doslo je do spontanog pobacaja.

E sad, nakon toga dobila sam drugo misljenje od lijecnika kojeg stvarno cijenim i koji kaze da dojenjem sigurno nisam izazvala pobacaj. Pustena sam kuci na par dana jer se dr nadao da bi dojenjem ipak moglo doci do kontrakcija pa da se prirodno ocisti da me ne moraju dirati ali sam na kraju morala na kiretazu jer te kontrakcije ocito nisu bile dovoljno ucinkovite.

Ne znam, koliko mi je ginica nabila osjecaj krivnje, toliko mi se cini i da je tako bilo sudjeno i da bi se desilo i da sam prestala dojiti istog casa kad sam doznala za trudnocu.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Maloga dojim 15 mjeseci. Nakon 13 mj.od poroda dobila sam prvu menstruaciju. Tada nam se skroz neplanirano zalomila nova beba. Od ginekologice sam dobila uputu da odbijem dijete od cice ali ono, preko noci sto je meni bilo nezamislivo.  Moja ginica kaze da oksitocin izaziva kontrakcije i time pobacaj.
> 
> S obzirom da je prva trudnoca bila ivf dobila sam utrogestan. Ta druga trudnoca se po uzv razvijala okej ali je u odnosu na menzis bila desetak dana manja.
> Smanjivala sam dojenje ali sam svejedno prokrvarila u 8tj. Tada sam se zbilja prepala i dojila dvaput dnevno, davala sam mu samo kad vise nisam znala sta cu sa cicama jer su se prepunjivale do boli. 
> Nazalost, zavrsilo je tako da je krvarenje bilo sve jace i jace i doslo je do spontanog pobacaja.
> 
> E sad, nakon toga dobila sam drugo misljenje od lijecnika kojeg stvarno cijenim i koji kaze da dojenjem sigurno nisam izazvala pobacaj. Pustena sam kuci na par dana jer se dr nadao da bi dojenjem ipak moglo doci do kontrakcija pa da se prirodno ocisti da me ne moraju dirati ali sam na kraju morala na kiretazu jer te kontrakcije ocito nisu bile dovoljno ucinkovite.
> 
> Kikica1, pročitaj dva posta gore moje iskustvo, meni je liječnica koja je bila protiv dojenja u trudnoći naglasila da ovaj moj spontani nema nikakve veze s dojenjem.
> Ne znam, koliko mi je ginica nabila osjecaj krivnje, toliko mi se cini i da je tako bilo sudjeno i da bi se desilo i da sam prestala dojiti istog casa kad sam doznala za trudnocu.

----------


## Vjeverica77

Da dignem temu nakon 3,5godine. Mi smo zatrudnili poslije gotovo 3 godine borbe s neplodnošću i  to pomoću Klomifena. Ranije sam imala jedan missed ab. u 10TT. Sad maleni ima gotovo 16mjeseci i dalje dojimo. Odlučili smo da idemo na drugu bebu. E sad. Ja imam nešto više od 36godina, znači prvi porod je bio u 35-toj. Čitajući postove iznad, izgleda mi da je 90% cura izgubilo trudnoću na ovaj ili onaj način tokom dojenja. Sad ni sama ne znam da li da nastavim dojiti i ne razmišljam toliko o drugoj bebi ili da prestanemo dojiti. Najgore od svega je što je mali miš totani zaljubljenik u cc. istina, ne doji preko dana nikako, jer sam na poslu, ali kad dođem kući ide podoj pa pred spavanje, po noći 1 ili 2 puta i rano ujutro prije nego odem na posao.                                                                                                                                               Samo me zanima vaše mišljenje. Da napomenem da sam prije mjesec dana odradila sve briseve i sve je OK, hB.

----------


## alef

Ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali imas mnogo forumasica koje su dojile tokom trudnoce i kasnije tandem. A imas takodjer i onih koje su dozivjele spontani... Ja sam ostala trudna kad je malenom bilo 7 mjeseci i imala spontani u 6 tt. Od tada nikako da ostanem trudna, iako je ovulacija potvrdjena ultrazvukom i ciklusi redovni... Nadam se da je samo dojenje to koje sprecava da dodje do trudnoce, posto iduci mjesec ili dva prekidamo polako, nadam se plusicu uskoro

----------


## Vjeverica77

alef, svakako hvala za to što si podijelila iskustvo. sretno i želim ti da uskoro ugledaš svoj plus i neka sve dobro prođe, a nadam se i meni  :Love:

----------

